# Junior 10 mile record smashed



## iggibizzle (8 Jun 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/andy.whitehouse.169/posts/10155490665427837

lad who lives local to me. Seen him in action myself at the tts I compete in. Gonna be big!!


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Jun 2016)

Wow, that's amazing.

I tried really hard to get my son into the local track cycle club but they were full, this was three years ago. I got him a junior road bike and he can really shift. He's a gymnast and a footballer, really really fit.

The list is still closed, so no Brad Wiggins junior in our family. What to do!

https://palmerparkvelo.net/club-information/


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Wow, that's amazing.
> 
> I tried really hard to get my son into the local track cycle club but they were full, this was three years ago. I got him a junior road bike and he can really shift. He's a gymnast and a footballer, really really fit.
> 
> ...


http://www.slipstreamers.co.uk/


----------

